# Glomma bei Sorumsand



## Angelkroeger (11. Januar 2008)

Moin moin! Ich fahr im Juni mit drei meiner Kollegen nach Norwegen um in der wunderschönen Glomma zu angeln! 
Wer kann mir Tps geben in Sachen Köder und sonstiges?

Was fängt man in höhe Sorum? Hab viel von Hecht gelesen aber das ist nu nicht gerade mein Favorit. Hab es mehr auf Zander und Forellenartige abgesehen und wie sieht's dort mit Aal und Quappen aus?


Moin Werner


----------



## fraibeuter (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sorumsand*

Suche einfachmal ein bißchen im Forum. Dort stehen eine auswahl an nützlichen tips für die Glomma! Ich übrigens fahre auch im Juni dorthin vieleicht sieht oder hört man sich dort!

Moinsen Michi|wavey:


----------



## Angelkroeger (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sorumsand*

Das ist ja'n Ding! Vielleicht kann man ja zusammen fahren! Hab ne Menge Bier im Bulli!
Kannst vielleicht noch'n bisschen was von mir lernen, bin ein absoluter Profi in Sachen Bier trinken und angeln kann ich auch!


----------



## fraibeuter (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sorumsand*

yo, würd dann man sagen her mit deiner adresse oder man trifft sich in der mitte vom fluss wa!#6


----------



## fraibeuter (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sorumsand*

Tach uck "Angelkroeger" sag ma wo genau fährst du denn hin -sorumsand- oder wie. Dort fahr ich nämlich auch hin und zwar vom 21.06.08 bis 28.06.08 ins Haus "Elgstad"

Hab gehört die hätten dort gut gefangen Hechte von 120cm Zander von 95cm. Quappen und Monsterbarsche soll es dort auch massenhaft geben! vielleicht bekommt man dort ja auch die ein oder andere Forrelle zu Gesicht!
Mein Fliegenfischer ausrüstung kommt auf jedenfall mit!
Denn an der Staustufe "Bingsfossen" soll man dat ein oder andere Überlisten können wa!

Wie siehts denn bei dir so aus biste nur ein "Spinner"|bla:
oder hast du und deine Begleiter erfahrung mit der Kunst des 
Fliegen legens!


----------



## Angelkroeger (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sorumsand*

Ne kleine Fliegenfischerausrüstung hab ich schon!
Meine Drei Kollegen die mitkommen wohl weniger, die Stümper kriegen alleine nicht mal das Vorfach auf den Wirbel!  Wenn du nichts dagegen hast komm ich dann mal kurz rum. Bin nämlich mit nem Wohnmobilunterwegs!


----------



## fraibeuter (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sorumsand*

Jo so machen wir das! Meine Kollegen ham nämlich auch keinen blassen schimmer vom Fliegenfischen.
Die Saufen nur weil sie Froh sind von ihren korpulenten Frauen wegzusein!
Vieleicht finden wir hier im Board ja noch ein Paar die sich uns anschliessen ein paar Fliegen zu legen!

Also #h Fliegenfischer meldet euch


----------



## Andreas 25 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sorumsand*

Moin ihr Glomma-Fahrer,
könnte mir einer von euch vielleicht mal so 2-3 Bilder von der


Angelkroeger schrieb:


> wunderschönen Glomma


mitbringen? Nicht von euren Fischen (ich weis kaum zu glauben) sondern vom Fluss.
Wäre prima, brauche sie fürs Norwegen-Portal.

Gruß Andreas #h


----------



## OWendtland (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Glomma bei Sorumsand*

Hi!

Ich fahre auch Ende Juni für zwei Wochen an die Glomma bei Sarpsborg. Mein nichtangelnder Schwiegervater und mein 12jähriger ab-und-zu-mit-mir-angelnder Sohn unterstützen mich beim Ködervernichten |kopfkrat.
Hier mal unsere Hütte: (die kleine gelbe - Haus Skjeggeby)  http://www.gulesider.no/kart/index....entation=1&spraak=en&id=p_0000219910500000000

Das nenne ich mal ne geile Auflösung - da ist Google Earth nix dagegen.
EDIT: Klickt man auf Larger map und Perspective, kann man sich den Fluss
schon mal ganz genau betrachten. Solche tollen Aufnahmen sind glaube ich leider nciht für die ganze Glomma vorhanden, aber besser als alles, was ich bisher gesehen habe!

Oliver


----------

